# Advice: To Bodysonic or not to Bodysonic



## shh0440 (Aug 6, 2009)

Just picked up a 84 300ZX AE from my brother-in-law. Stereo was shot so we installed a new Alpine system with all new speakers. Trying to figure out if it would be worth trying to get the Bodysonic to work with the new stereo. Can anyone tell me whether or not it is worth the trouble/money to get it integrated into the new system? Is it cool or would money be better spent on a subwoofer? Thanks.


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

get a HUGH sub woofer and pound out your eardrums to death. That way when you're my age you'll have something to blame your deafness on.


----------

